

Gitter, chat for GitHub, is now public beta - mydigitalself
https://gitter.im

======
tvon
That's one hell of an authorization request. I see the reasoning in the
sidebar, but I'm not really willing to take that kind of chance to try out a
new chat service.

~~~
mydigitalself
[https://gitter.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200176672-Authe...](https://gitter.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200176672-Authenticating-with-GitHub)

~~~
skywhopper
Until Github provides a more granular permission API, no one should be using
this service. Doesn't matter what they promise. Mistakes happen.

~~~
facorreia
I agree. This makes them a huge hacking target. I hope they're not using
Rails, to boot.

------
guptaneil
Looks nice, but what's the value prop over something like HipChat, which
already integrates with a lot of different services?

For example, we currently use HipChat and feed in GitHub, New Relic, AirBrake,
and CircleCI notifications into HipChat. How will Gitter improve that
workflow?

~~~
mydigitalself
hi @guptaneil,

we provide a much deeper level of integration with GitHub, and also have
integrations with Travis, Jenkins, Trello and are working on more. our issue
mentioning and markdown are two really great features built for developers.

there are a few other advantages, for one we handle both free open source
projects as well as private conversations. so you can have all of your chat in
one place.

for people adopting a new chat programme, inheriting your "social graph" in
the form of your org members and repos you belong to/watch/star also means
that getting up and running with gitter is really fast and simple.

------
facorreia
It's an interesting concept and could provide an alternative to IRC for GitHub
projects.

I've subscribed with an account I created specifically for Gitter. I
definitely won't grant the level of access to my account that Gitter asks for
currently[1].

[1] [https://gitter.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200176672-Authe...](https://gitter.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200176672-Authenticating-with-GitHub)

~~~
mydigitalself
You mean just the basic level @facorreia?

~~~
facorreia
I mean wanting write access over all kind of things. Just say no.

[https://gitter.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200178971-You-w...](https://gitter.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200178971-You-want-write-access-on-my-private-repos-Are-you-
insane-)

------
ixmatus
The upside of IRC is not having to have so many different applications to chat
with all the different people.

If I can use XChat for this, that would be bad-ass. Also, one important
feature I think would be crucial is integrating with Google Chat (if you can).
All developers use IRC or HipChat or Kato but then I have to deal with the
buggers in the rest of my company that like to use GChat!

~~~
mydigitalself
we're busy working on IRC integration right now!

~~~
ixmatus
Awesome, I definitely like this concept a lot and the other commenter's reply
about a mailing list would go very well with this concept.

------
kevinatari
Been using Gitter with my Dev Group for a few weeks and we all love it and
switched completely to it as our main Chat. It's worth a try and the
integration of services like Trello and - for sure - Github is just great!
Also Auto-Embedded Links (YouTube, SoundCloud, images (jpg, png, gif)). Really
love it and I'm looking forward to the apps. :)

------
mydigitalself
Hi all,

For more information: [http://blog.gitter.im/gitter-public-
beta/](http://blog.gitter.im/gitter-public-beta/)

Please don't hesitate to get in touch with us with comments/feedback.

------
michaelmior
Is there any way to join a chat for a public repository which you are not a
contributor to?

~~~
trevorah
If that chat has already been created, then going to gitter.im/[org]/[repo]
should be enough.

------
emillon
Do you know if something similar exists for mailing lists?

ie for every github project you get a project mailing list to discuss
development on a higher level than individual bug reports.

~~~
podviaznikov
something like this [http://ost.io/](http://ost.io/)?

More than year ago I had idea of creating mailing list hosted in Git itself.
Made some prototype -
[https://github.com/communities/gitcommunities.com](https://github.com/communities/gitcommunities.com).

~~~
emillon
Sounds interesting. I'll have a look at this. Thanks!

------
myersgp
This is one of those ideas that seems so obvious. The solution looks great and
the interface is solid. By the way, I'm +1 on emillon's mailing list idea

------
bovermyer
This is actually pretty cool. I'd be curious to see how well it's adopted,
though, since the majority of dev chat that I see occurs in IRC.

~~~
trevorah
Yeah, we're currently building an irc bridge so that you can use it with your
irc client of choice.

------
davexunit
Ditch IRC for a proprietary web application? No thanks.

~~~
mydigitalself
we're actually working on an IRC bridge.

always interested in this position though. it's far more feature rich than
IRC, in our opinion a better experience.

------
martiuk
Any word on either a. an android client or b. an API to make an android client
with?

~~~
mydigitalself
Both are on the radar, but not sure on timing yet.

------
schmavery
Office Space references always a nice touch!

~~~
mydigitalself
:) I spent _hours_ making that screenshot

